# Short bed speader advice



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

I am thinking about adding a sander to my fleet but want to use it on a short bed truck. I have a 2000 F250 xtra cab short bed. It will have a western 7.5 and I am considering a western Tornado for the short bed. How many of you have this type of set up and how much material can you carry? I am thinking about putting airbags or extra leafs in the back just to help with the sway. Anyone use a larger vbox on short bed with the tailgate down? Any feedback would be great. Tim


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

you don't want to run a full size in a short bed, it'll put too much weight behind the wheels and on the tailgate leading to failure.

I run a shortbed salter in my 8' bed so I have room for toolbox or a toro blower. I have a SS Ice-o-Way. Great unit with a remove-able/swing chute. I put it up in between stops and when I'm not using it to reduce chance of crushing it in a snowbank or getting rear-ended and not having a spreader. I carry 1.5yds (1.1 yd cap level) and run airbags too since I leave my spreader full or partially full virtually all winter.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

BSDeality;870508 said:


> you don't want to run a full size in a short bed, it'll put too much weight behind the wheels and on the tailgate leading to failure.
> 
> I run a shortbed salter in my 8' bed so I have room for toolbox or a toro blower. I have a SS Ice-o-Way. Great unit with a remove-able/swing chute. I put it up in between stops and when I'm not using it to reduce chance of crushing it in a snowbank or getting rear-ended and not having a spreader. I carry 1.5yds (1.1 yd cap level) and run airbags too since I leave my spreader full or partially full virtually all winter.


That is a good idea for an 8' bed. I am using the shorter truck for small lots and tight loading docks. I need the shorter turning radius but still need to carry a good amount of material. If I had a reg cab 8' that is the truck I would use, but this is the only spare truck I have.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

First, do not attempt to run an 8' spreader in a shortbed, very bad recipe for disaster. Second, why a 7.5' blade? Even with the shorter wheelbase you'll be running over your windrows on turns. As far as shortbox spreaders, I've just exhausted myself doing a ton of research on them since I was thinking of running one, but opted to use the lb truck with an 8'. You'll only be able to run 1.5 yards at the most depending upon what you get. Best of luck.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

My 2yard salt dogg works great in a short bed Dodge. With bags she handles the weight very well with the 810 out front.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

T-MAN;871272 said:


> My 2yard salt dogg works great in a short bed Dodge. With bags she handles the weight very well with the 810 out front.


Could you post a picture of this set up. I would like to see the overhang. This is one of the spreaders I am thinking about.

As for plow, I run 7.5 westerns with prowings and it works out great. However, I am considering a Wideout or Blizzard for this truck. I just wonder if the extra moving parts is a bad combo for reliability.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440&page=130

scroll down, theres one of my truck side view.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

T-MAN;871427 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=62440&page=130
> 
> scroll down, theres one of my truck side view.


That is a great fit. I thought it would stick out and hang over more. I really like the look of that spreader. I think that is the path I will take.

Do the airbags help with sway when you go around corners and bumps?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

T-man which Kore Springs are you running up front??? I too have an 05 Ram Cummins and just bought the 2yd Salt Dogg, I have Air lift bags in the rear. I will be putting the spreader in next weekend. 

Also did you build the wood frame for the front of the bed in front of the spreader....if so what were the demensions? Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You definitely want a spreader to fit your truck. I run a "shortbed" first gen PolyCaster in my long bed truck with a toolbox. After much research and discussion here, I have decided to pull the toolbox this season. This will allow me to move the sander forward about 10 inches. It will help with maneuverability, and I need all the help I can get with an ECLB. And it will also take some stress off the frame. The GMs cracking at the UCA bracket is pretty well known of, but they can also crack right behind the cab. The further "out" the weight is on the ends, the more it arches the frame. This amplifies the stress on the frame. 900 lb XV on the front and a rear loaded spreader hanging out the back is a recipe for disaster. 

T-Man's salt dogg is impressive. That is the first 2 yd shortbed spreader I have seen. Obviously, it's taller and wider.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

2COR517;871542 said:


> T-Man's salt dogg is impressive. That is the first 2 yd shortbed spreader I have seen. Obviously, it's taller and wider.


I am very impressed with how well it appears to fit the truck. I am very excited about this actually working well for me.

What wood frame are you guys talking about?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

timsjeep;871585 said:


> I am very impressed with how well it appears to fit the truck. I am very excited about this actually working well for me.
> 
> What wood frame are you guys talking about?


You need something to fill the gap between the front of the spreader, and the headboard. So if you have to do a panic stop the spreader wont slide. This is important for two reasons. Keeps from ripping the spinner off, and the spreader from having enough momentum to get into the back seat.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

2COR517;871589 said:


> You need something to fill the gap between the front of the spreader, and the headboard. So if you have to do a panic stop the spreader wont slide. This is important for two reasons. Keeps from ripping the spinner off, and the spreader from having enough momentum to get into the back seat.


exactly...........


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

timsjeep;871439 said:


> That is a great fit. I thought it would stick out and hang over more. I really like the look of that spreader. I think that is the path I will take.
> 
> Do the airbags help with sway when you go around corners and bumps?


Yes they do, but they do have a bit of a spongy feel to them. Not a tight "race car" feeling by any means. I am not a hot rodder with full load thats for sure. Once you get about 500#s off the truck it certainly feels better.



dmontgomery;871508 said:


> T-man which Kore Springs are you running up front??? I too have an 05 Ram Cummins and just bought the 2yd Salt Dogg, I have Air lift bags in the rear. I will be putting the spreader in next weekend.
> 
> Also did you build the wood frame for the front of the bed in front of the spreader....if so what were the demensions? Thanks


I run the Kore HD's, they dont make them anymore. My buddy in In. has the variable rate springs in his Dodge cummins truck with an 810 he likes them alot. The variables are standard with the Kore leveling kit now. Supposed to keep a better factory ride with the plow off as well.
I have a 2x6" treated frame my spreader and pre-wet tank sits on now. The 2 yard unit is a couple inches to long for the bed. I used a sheet of 3/4" cdx for 2 years before I built the platform out of treated. The frame goes from front of bed to back of the notch on the last foot of the spreader. It keeps the unit from sliding forward, as did the plywood.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

is there any chance of getting a pic of that frame...


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

If my back feels better ( threw it out friday) I will get some tommorow. Was planning to mount the spreader.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks, I am interested in the pre-wetting system as well......thanks again


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

dmontgomery;871862 said:


> thanks, I am interested in the pre-wetting system as well......thanks again


I am interested in that as well.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

2COR517;871542 said:


> You definitely want a spreader to fit your truck. I run a "shortbed" first gen PolyCaster in my long bed truck with a toolbox. After much research and discussion here, I have decided to pull the toolbox this season. This will allow me to move the sander forward about 10 inches. It will help with maneuverability, and I need all the help I can get with an ECLB. And it will also take some stress off the frame. The GMs cracking at the UCA bracket is pretty well known of, but they can also crack right behind the cab. The further "out" the weight is on the ends, the more it arches the frame. This amplifies the stress on the frame. 900 lb XV on the front and a rear loaded spreader hanging out the back is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> T-Man's salt dogg is impressive. That is the first 2 yd shortbed spreader I have seen. Obviously, it's taller and wider.


Mines a 2 yard shortbed box.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Learn something every day.....


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Todds truck is stout and built for the load. He knows how to handle what he has and I have seen the spreader in the truck and it looks great. 

In 2000 F-250 I am not sure I would run a 2 yard spreader. I run the 1.25 Tornado my short bed service truck and that heaped with wet salt is a load. I was going to upgrade to the 1.5yds this season bo the new tie down design will not fit in my service body. If is could have fit I would have put it in with out a doubt. 

Look into the Tornado 1.5yrd and price in against the 2yard Salt Dogg I am not sure of the price difference. Also I would really look at the suspensoion on the 2000 truck before I started runing it loaded. 8 years can can its toll on a suspension even if it is not running loaded. 

Not a Snow-Ex fan but seems like the real V box type with the full auger do better for most. 

BTW, curious, why run all 7.5 balde and then add pro-wings??? Would it not be easier to just buy the 8' blade? I am sure there is a reason as it seems like that is what you are running on all your trucks. 

Ron G.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

4evergreenlawns;872149 said:


> BTW, curious, why run all 7.5 balde and then add pro-wings??? Would it not be easier to just buy the 8' blade? I am sure there is a reason as it seems like that is what you are running on all your trucks.
> 
> Ron G.


I really like having wings on my blades and an 8' with wings is just too long to have guys driving around town in traffic. We do alot of driving in traffic and I have found that the extra 6" is not worth it. When plowing, the 8' would be nice. Tim


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

4evergreenlawns;872149 said:


> In 2000 F-250 I am not sure I would run a 2 yard spreader.
> Ron G.


What about 2000 F250's makes you think they can;t handle the load? Are you just concerned about the age and the fatigue over the years? I will be adding either springs/airbags. It does have the helper springs and they are easy to beef up. Is there anything else you were thinking of. Thanks for the info. tim


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, a 2 yard sander is really too much for a 3/4 ton truck, regardless of the age...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, personally I don't like poly spreaders, and I prefer conveyor type. If you went with a mild steel or SS one you could always add the side extenders or make a set. That way you could fit close to 2 yards if need be.

I'm selling a brand new stainless 6' Snow Way, but not sure how much you're looking to spend.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

2COR517;872308 said:


> Well, a 2 yard sander is really too much for a 3/4 ton truck, regardless of the age...


Agreed. 
How ever with the 810 on the front (its on every salt run) it does balance out on my truck. There really is no weak link that is suspect to failure from an overload in my application.
The Dodge also has massive disc brakes ( 17" rims just clear) all the way around to haul that weight down. I run only e-rated tires, and do not heap the load ever. I did in the past, but that was when I was salting from a pile on site, and I was spreading on site only.

Ron is correct about walking a fine line here. 3000#s handles way different then 4000#s. 
I have more then a couple years under my belt as well. Its a risk I take every time I go out. If your not comfortable driving in heavy snow ( with lots of idiots), your asking for trouble running loaded like this.
If I get pulled over and scaled, I am well OVER the D plate weight rating on the truck as well as the gvw on the door.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

T-MAN;871715 said:


> Yes they do, but they do have a bit of a spongy feel to them. Not a tight "race car" feeling by any means. I am not a hot rodder with full load thats for sure. Once you get about 500#s off the truck it certainly feels better.


Do you have the bags "Tee"d together? or are they independent? I ran my lines seperately to help with the sway. If they're tee'd and there is no check valve the pressure will just build up in bag with less weight as you roll around a corner (the inside bag)


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I have an 03' Ram 2500 with Timbrens in the rear, a 9'2" V and a Downeaster 1.5(?) yard stainless spreader. Set up works very well. I try not to fill the hopper. I would never plow with the truck with the hopper loaded. I have rolled off the scales at 13k lbs. which is way too much for the truck.
In 6 years I've replaced:
wheel bearings 2x
tie rods 2x
u-joints 2x
drive shaft 1x
steering stabilizer 2x
shocks 1x
tires 5x 120k miles on the truck

I think buying a 2 yard spreader is a great idea because you can move it into a bigger truck later, but I'd be very careful about over freighting a 3/4 ton or 1 ton regardless of Timbrens or airbags.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

T-MAN;872417 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Ron is correct about walking a fine line here. 3000#s handles way different then 4000#s.
> I have more then a couple years under my belt as well. Its a risk I take every time I go out. If your not comfortable driving in heavy snow ( with lots of idiots), your asking for trouble running loaded like this.
> If I get pulled over and scaled, I am well OVER the D plate weight rating on the truck as well as the gvw on the door.


I am not really worried about driving around with a load. Most of my guys are used to 2yard spreaders on 3/4 ton trucks, just long beds and not short. Actually this truck should handle the load better because the truck is lighter to begin with. Most of the time the truck will be loaded only a short drive from the lots that we will be spreading. Its not like we have 4000 pounds in the truck for two or three hours. Most loads are dropped within the first 30 mins. of loading. I really appreciate all your feedback, thank you. Tim


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Yes, I agree that plowing with a full load is a bad idea. We usually have our plow trucks clear the lots and just spread with our spreader trucks. Sometimes we have to clear a drive lane or driveway before spreading, but usually we are just spreading.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Tim, 

I had a 2001 2500HD, long bed and ran a 2 yard mild steel V box. I did add a spring to helper and timbrens that helps. 

Here is the main issue to consider on the short bed. The Salt unload from the front ot the back do as you reduce the load you are also moving it further to the rear and this is was causes the real stress on the suspension. 

That is wht I went to all F-350 with the 11,100 GVWR. Now I also running 18" Load range E tires and I still add the extra sping to the overloads and the timbren BUT NOW I also run about 3 tons in my dump insert, and as Todd mention I alway fun with the plow hanging for 2 reason 1) Front Balancing 2) I can not tell you how many times I kickes myself fro not hanging the plow thinking OH, salt only run and then being asked on site to push back here or there, (which I charge for of course) or it would start snow and I could easily had gotten ina few hours of pushing BUT i had not plow. 

I buy all my trucks new and set them up from day one to do the work I need them too do. So as tot he question about the age of the truck I was just offering the idea to be sure you check out the truck well before you start running the load. With the invention of so many different product size and shapes out there if you overload your truck and KNOW IT you only have yourself to blame should things so south.

PSon't you just love it when someone starts out by saying a prodcut is not good AND I just happen to have the other product for sale, I mean, REALLY!!!!! After all what can there be to like about an all electris polly spread, I like rust, heavy, hard to start in -20 wind chills drive 45MPH and hearing all that noise, and let not forget how much fun it is to fuel that puppy mid storm..... I am so sorry I ever sold my brand new V box after just one season. :crying::crying:

Ron G


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

4evergreenlawns;873461 said:


> Tim,
> 
> I had a 2001 2500HD, long bed and ran a 2 yard mild steel V box. I did add a spring to helper and timbrens that helps.
> 
> ...


I would like to see a pic of your LCF if you have one....


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im in the same market, Ive been calling around and getting prices on the different ones, checked out Ice-o-way, Blizzard, Smith, Airflo, and Downeaster.

The downeaster for some reason is $2k less than all the others, is it made cheap or something? So far thats the one im going with, unfortunately theres a 3 week wait, they're making more.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

JeffNY;873885 said:


> Im in the same market, Ive been calling around and getting prices on the different ones, checked out Ice-o-way, Blizzard, Smith, Airflo, and Downeaster.
> 
> The downeaster for some reason is $2k less than all the others, is it made cheap or something? So far thats the one im going with, unfortunately theres a 3 week wait, they're making more.


Which Downeaster product has a 3 week wait?? I was told they have deep inventory on everything. My inquiry was general about the Polly spreaders.

What I can tell you about Downeaster is they give great support dorect from the MFG if a local dealer is not available. They had a two motor polly spreader developed about 2 years ago. I have there product and it has lived up to is specs 100%. My mild steel inserts that are going on thier 5 and 6 season are start to show some rust and have had a few repair (I will replace them with SS) but both of the tailgate spreaders wor fine. Over the years I have one ever heard of 1 person not being happy with the product. All other on the forums have been happy.

TIA, Ron G.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

4evergreenlawns;873906 said:


> Which Downeaster product has a 3 week wait?? I was told they have deep inventory on everything. My inquiry was general about the Polly spreaders.
> 
> What I can tell you about Downeaster is they give great support dorect from the MFG if a local dealer is not available. They had a two motor polly spreader developed about 2 years ago. I have there product and it has lived up to is specs 100%. My mild steel inserts that are going on thier 5 and 6 season are start to show some rust and have had a few repair (I will replace them with SS) but both of the tailgate spreaders wor fine. Over the years I have one ever heard of 1 person not being happy with the product. All other on the forums have been happy.
> 
> TIA, Ron G.


The SS electric 6 1/2' salter. The 2 dealers in NY don't have any in stock, and one said the Manu is making a new 'batch' now, and they wont be ready for 3.5 weeks


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

dmontgomery;873550 said:


> I would like to see a pic of your LCF if you have one....


Which set up???

Try looking here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88796

For the greens season this truck has been great. The crew loves working out of it. It is a very versital platform. For the most part it had been trouble free with the exception of 3 injectors being replaced under warranty and not having lost much down time during those repairs. Routine mainteance has been minumal.

If I have the need for another truck it will be a LCF L45 with the 11' airflo dump high side, Central Hydro with undertailage spreader. I am going to give the LCF's out there with the Meyers V plow on more season and see how they do. If there is a way to get plow on the truck the it MENT ot be on it and is prove I will hang plows on the LCFs. Althought it would be Western MVP 9.5's.

Feel free to ask whatever you would like to know about the LCF public or PM.

Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

JeffNY;873929 said:


> The SS electric 6 1/2' salter. The 2 dealers in NY don't have any in stock, and one said the Manu is making a new 'batch' now, and they wont be ready for 3.5 weeks


I have no local dealer so when I order they come direct from Costal Metal Fab in Maine. Is that Manu???

Also 5 yers ago when Electric spreader were VERY HARD to find it came down to Downeaster and Smith. Between the two they were the ONLY ones that had an all electric V box spreader in the market that performed to commecial standard. I would have to say that has only improved with the demand ofr all electric speaders being the direction most everyone had transitioned to and a second choice to Hydro to course.

Ron G


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

JeffNY;873885 said:


> Im in the same market, Ive been calling around and getting prices on the different ones, checked out Ice-o-way, Blizzard, Smith, Airflo, and Downeaster.
> 
> The downeaster for some reason is $2k less than all the others, is it made cheap or something? So far thats the one im going with, unfortunately theres a 3 week wait, they're making more.


curious as to what the smith was going for when you got quoted. i had a quote about 2 weeks ago for the series 4 @ 4500.00 ..i was shocked it was that cheap...cheaper than when i bought my first one...great spreader BTW,
steve


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Love Downeaster and Costal Metal Fab. No complaints.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Here's the spreader frame I use. 2x6 treated. Simple pocket screw and titebond 2 joinery.
You can see it hangs past a couple inches. If you make a frame, be sure to run the bed length boards front to back. All the weight is on these. The 2x6 can carry the weight no problem. This frame also keeps the spreader from sliding forward in a panic stop, or sudden wake me up stop while plowing. I was going to do steel angle, but this is lighter and power washes out fairly easy. Plus it doesn't rust


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

T-man thanks for the pics.......unfortunately the newer spreader models do not have the "stops" on the back that catch on the 2x6's, so i will have to modify a bit.....but the general ideas are sound. Would you be willing to outline the pre-wetting system and how you have it installed, wired, and how it works for you.... I am going to install my spreader today and tomorrow.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the Salt Dogg is in.....not a bad install....


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

dmontgomery;877102 said:


> the Salt Dogg is in.....not a bad install....


You can't post up saying that without a picture.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

timsjeep;877117 said:


> You can't post up saying that without a picture.


I have the camera......but looking for the cord to transfer to the computer.......I will get that on as soon as possible


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*New Salt Dogg Pics*

number 1#......


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

number 2..........


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

number 3.............I will clean up the wiring.....when I have time


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

number 4.... the Soundoff 4 head light bar


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Looks great. That is one sweet setup. I think I am going to pull the trigger on that sander this week. My plow gets put on this tuesday. I think I will order the spreader then. Tell me more about the lights.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

dmontgomery;877507 said:


> number 4.... the Soundoff 4 head light bar


did you stick the lights on?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the floods are LED......bright as heck.... YES I uses industrial velcro to attach the light bar... was not ready to drill holes in the new spreader....thanks for noticing...


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Looks great. I wish you the best of luck making lots of payuppayuppayuppayup!!!!!


Ron G.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I sold a Truckcraft dump insert spreader to move to this unit...... Really looking forward to running it.......it really seems to throw a nice even pattern...


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

so I ran 6 tons thru the new Salt Dogg this AM........it worked great. I like it much better than the Truckcraft insert and tailgate spreader I sold to buy the poly spreader. The only hitch was that the bolts that hold the top screen down vibrated loose and 4 of the 6 were gone........... I found 1 so I had to fix that but so far I am very happy with it....


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

dmontgomery;893505 said:


> so I ran 6 tons thru the new Salt Dogg this AM........it worked great. I like it much better than the Truckcraft insert and tailgate spreader I sold to buy the poly spreader. The only hitch was that the bolts that hold the top screen down vibrated loose and 4 of the 6 were gone........... I found 1 so I had to fix that but so far I am very happy with it....


Saw you at the intersection of 725 and mcewen, did not realize that was you! How did the salt dogg do? Any notes? What settings did you run on? I haven't used mine yet, we were out with the ol' 98 with the mini tailgate spreader today just putting some down on our real important lots. Nothing like the first 1/2 inch to make everyone forget how to drive again!!! xysport


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I ran the auger at 3-4 and the spinner at 9 most of the time. It appears that these settings will work for most events we have. The spreader was great, I am very happy with it. I had 60lbs of air in the rear airbags. Sorry I didn't notice you......


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

dmontgomery;893746 said:


> I ran the auger at 3-4 and the spinner at 9 most of the time. It appears that these settings will work for most events we have. The spreader was great, I am very happy with it. I had 60lbs of air in the rear airbags. Sorry I didn't notice you......


It's all good. Thanks for the info too! Good luck this season!!


----------

